# need all the assistence...



## jumbotron (Jun 14, 2010)

hi folks...the scenario: got xp and i dowloaded freebsd 9...got unetbootin cause do not want to spend on cd's and no usb...

first i have ERROR 19:LINUX KERNEL MUST BE LOADED BEFORE INITRD
-------------------------------------------------------------------

UNETBOOTING CAN LOAD KERNEL AND INITRD BUT WHERE CAN I FIND THESE FILES? there is like '100 kernel generics'generica.a,a.b,a.c,a.d,etc...
http://www.neoteo.com/Portals/0/imagenes/cache/796Dx550y1000.jpg


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 14, 2010)

First try freebsd release 8 because 9 propably is too beta and maybe will have bugs, errors etc.
Sometimes Unetbooting is not the solution.
Is not working with a lot of iso so a simple DVD of 1 euro will save you from all this mess.
Another way is to try another tool to make usb bootable
This might help
http://blogs.oreilly.com/digitalmedia/2004/10/utility-to-make-usb-flash-driv.html


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 14, 2010)

*8.0-RELEASE* isn't a 'little' out of date? why not *8.1-BETA1*?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think. Still is freebsd 8 witch is the latest stable Freebsd
Ok. 8.1-BETA1
I don't think that will be differences.
Also even is 8.0-RELEASE or 8.1-BETA1 after

```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
```
you will have  FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 14, 2010)

thx dude but maybe i'll spend[4last time]30 cents of dollar to buy a chinese cd and burn *9*(wanna test zfs-don't think v.8's have it-)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 14, 2010)

Or spend 3-4 euro to buy a DVD-RW cd for a lot times of burning 
Zfs is supported by freebsd 8 but actually is not easy 
I tried to change from ufs to zfs but didn't made it


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 14, 2010)

legacy,release,stable,current...what a mess! sometimes i feel i hate beastie...i have a deep confusion...i'm going to give the last chance to unetbootin...which version must download?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 14, 2010)

I track 9-CURRENT. It was great and it will be great but exactly right now it's a bit buggy (too much new stuff at the same moment) so it's not the best time to start with it. I would wait at least for snapshot 201006 or 201007.
8.0-RELEASE takes only security patches (p2, p3) and it's great for production machine.
8.1-RELEASE is right around the corner (July 9 by schedule).
8.1-Beta1 is in "releases" but I have already 8.1-PRERELEASE (grown step by step from 8-STABLE). It comes with ZFS v.14 and it may be available even tomorrow or next day (June 11, by schedule).
Then see yourself.
PS. What a crazy prices, guys? DVD is 50c here.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 14, 2010)

Is not actually a mess.
Stable is a system with has no bugs and not crashes. Everything works fine without problems etc.
Release is for what version we speak. Release 5,6,7,8
Current is probably the updates of release (8.0-RELEASE-p1,p2,p3)
Maybe i am wrong but i have them like this on my mind.
zeiz  post i think will help you to choose the right


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 14, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> 8.0-RELEASE-p1,p2,p3



what does 'p' mean?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 14, 2010)

I have no idea 
But they have bug fixes etc to make your system more stable


----------



## jgh@ (Jun 14, 2010)

jumbotron said:
			
		

> what does 'p' mean?



p is patchlevel


----------



## zeiz (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry, sk8, I heard about your country but you do have reason to be proud. Times come and go. Everything will be just fine. Here we also got a lot of salt water... well it's wrong place for such discussions.

@jumbotron. I guess "p" stands for "patch", security patch.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok.Sorry. Removed


----------

